# Art institute add...



## gravity0 (May 5, 2009)

Is it just me or does the picture of the AI add to the right remind me of a booby?


----------



## christopher walrath (May 5, 2009)

It's not there now so . . . no.  Sorry.


----------



## gravity0 (May 5, 2009)

christopher walrath said:


> It's not there now so . . . no. Sorry.


 
It's the red onion add or whatever that bulb is.


----------



## Yemme (May 5, 2009)

Gravity0, see what happens when you hang out in the sex in photography thread... Your mind only thinks about sex...  Onion Boobs...


----------



## gravity0 (May 5, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Gravity0, see what happens when you hang out in the sex in photography thread... Your mind only thinks about sex... Onion Boobs...


 
I know really.  :lmao:


----------



## christopher walrath (May 6, 2009)

I don't know what you guys are looking at but the fixer never had that affect on me.


----------

